# This saw restored my house, built my shop, and kept on truckin'.



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Well written review. I had never given Rigid too much thought until all the good press their tools have gotten here on LJs.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been very happy with my Ridgid table saw.


----------



## MEM (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my Ridgid saw, it works well in my limited size basement shop. As stated, once you fiddle with the adjustments of the fence and sliding table you get good cuts and safe operation.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you for this review.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 25, 2008)

This saw is a great addition to anyone's wood shop or weekend DIY'er. I did alot of research on portable table saws, the Ridgid and the Bosch were at the top. Finally when it went on sale at Home Depot for $299 that solved the dilema. I couldnt be happier, plywood, 2×4's, 2×10's it doesnt matter this saw is a Hoss and can really do the job. Light and very portable. I do alot of research on all my tools and i love this saw, Ridgid is really putting out good tools right now. I also own there stationary table saw with the hercules lift, awesome also.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jan 28, 2008)

I think you may well miss it, I would if I ever gave mine up. Honestly, if I had the room and the money, I would get a cast iron job. But with all my tools pretty much standing up against the walls of my garage when no in use, I could not be happier than with my TS2400. It will take the 8"dado to 3/4" no problem. They just introduced the TS2410 model with the best stand you have ever seen, otherwise only minor changes to the saw.

The only comments that I got when I worked for them was about the power not being adequate…..If you limit your extension cord, or use a dedicated outlet, and therefore have all the required power, it is more than you will need. I used to have contractors with 150-250- feet of extension cord trying to rip 2X and of course, an old dull blade. They were sometimes upset. Not much reason to be upset if you use this one correctly.

NEVER FORGET…...If you register your tools from Ridgid, they are warranteed for YOUR LIFETIME!! All their tools.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

This is the saw I will get as soon as I can afford it. My uncle has the contractor version of this with the Hercules lift and I have found it to be a nice reliable saw. I will be able to take it with me when I do custom window jobs. Ridgid makes some pretty nice tools and they have a good customer service center.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

I, too, own this saw. It is my primary saw due to space in my shop. I love Ridgid's portability. In fact I purchased their MSUV (Miter Saw Utility Vehicle) to mount my Ridgin planer. it allows me to fold it up and transport the saw or planer in a small footprint. I walk using a Canadian cane and have very little problems maneuvering this saw in and pouit of my garage to the outside workspace.

I have used the Grizzly 8" dado to cut around 1000 foot of 3/4" dadoes with no complaint from my saw. I have used it to cut the miters for small boxes, too. Dust collection is a problem with the open bottom, but you can buy a bag from Harbor Freight or Woodcraft to catch those, too. Or, you can do like I do when cutting dadoes… Spread a tarp under the saw to catch all the chips the vacuum did not catch.

All-in-all a GREAT table saw! And with a lifetime warranty, it cannot be beat!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## SteveV (Mar 6, 2007)

I have one - anyone want to buy it?? It has been a good saw but it only has a 27in wide cut and I need more! I've also noticed, when cutting panels of 20 inches or more, that I loose accuracy but hey you shouldn't be using a contractor saw for making cabinets right?

Steve


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good review. I went with the Bosch, but I think I would have been just as happy with this one.


----------

